# Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )



## Killboy13 (31. Juli 2010)

*Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

Abend,


ich würd gerne auf meinem frischen iPod mit Version 4.0 gerne mal das  Hintergrundbild ändern und ansich das Interface - soll ja mit 4.0  möglich sein, nur wie ?


Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle Helfen?


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

Einstellungen > Hintergrundbild > [Fenster] > [Ordnerauswahl] > [Bildauswahl] > Festlegen

Das Interface kannst du nicht ändern, nur das Hintergrundbild und die Anordung der Apps.


----------



## Killboy13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

Ich kann ein Hintergrundbild festlegen, aber dann seh ich da nirgendwo ein Fenster-Button, oder eben Ordnerauswahl und die weiteren folgenden ...


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

Du hast das wohl falsch verstanden
Das in den ekigen Klammern soll nur den Inhalt des Displays in dem "Menü" schreiben.

Bei [Ordnerauswahl] z.B. suchst du in dem Ordner "Bilder" nach dem gewünschtem Hintergrundbild


----------



## Star_KillA (1. August 2010)

*AW: Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

Du kannst auch einfach bei Bildern auf dieses Fenster mit dem Pfeil klicken und dann als Hintergrundbild machen


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

*AW: Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

wie kann man den die app-folge ändern? via itunes weiß ich aber beim iphone selbst? (3G mit schlappen 8GB und 4.0.1 [8A306])


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Auf dem iPod Hintergrundbild etc. ändern ( ohne Jailbreak )*

Drücke mal ein paar Augenblicke immer auf die gleiche App. Dann tanzen () sie und du kannst sie verschieben. Per Homebutton-Klick sind sie dann wieder fest.


----------

